# Help me pick a new machine



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm looking at the machines on sale at JoAnn's

any tips?do's? dont's? I'd like to get a good machine and spend as little as possible.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It's a challenge to buy a good machine while paying as little as possible

As my Dad said many times, you get what you pay for. I would not buy a machine from JoAnn's or Hancock Fabrics. I'd go to a store that specializes in new and used machines. Test drive them. You might just find a good solid used machine at a good price!


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

hmm that is true!older machines would be made better...


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What is your budget? Cheap new machines are not any where near as good a deal as good quality, used machines. I would look at sewing machine stores, then compare prices at Ken's Sewing and Vacuums in Al as well as Brubeckers, both on line. Both on line stores are very helpful if you call with questions.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cheap, new, and good can't be used in the same sentence. If you can't afford a "good" new machine, get a used one.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

*sniff, sniff*

What ho? 
I believe this is a newbie who is just beginning to discover this board's bias towards vintage machines!


Is it time to start sharing pictures yet?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Of the ones in the ad....

Janome DC1050 $299

the Janome memory craft 6500P $1,499 
( I totally swear by this machine, it's the one I use almost all the time. Have sewn from chiffon skirts on ice skating dresses, to the suede type fabric curtain for the ice rink. And almost all quilt swaps in the last few years here, mend Jeans - make ruffles for little girl dresses. I love it. Just remember to change the needle for what you are using it for.)

the Janome Hello Kitty - just looks like the same as that DC1050 with decoration. 

I have had a Janome 2212, this has the vertical bobbin. I had one as it has a verticle spool pin for the upper thread - I ended up giving it to a cousin that needed a good machine but had very little to no money for it.

The brother machines would be my second choice as I've had one or two of them and am having a liking for them 2nd to Janome.

Hope this may help some.

(most of the board here loves the older machines. I've not gone that way yet. But do have my eye on a rebuilt featherweight, and I have a 1952 Janome that I've yet to try).


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a Janome 6500 too, and I love it. You can find used ones in good condition for about $700.00. I also have a Bernina 730, and a 1010, and a Singer 301a. I paid less than $100.00 for each of them (except the Janome). They are all great machines, if you have the time and know something about sewing machines you can get a great deal on Craigslist
or EBay. If you are new to sewing a good dealer will be very helpful.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

What do you want to sew with it? If you're quilting then yes go with an old machine...straight stitch only. You won't need anything else. No breakdowns either. I do everything on vintage machines. I quilt on a Singer 127 or a Davis NVF. Recently I redid my wedding dress for my daughter and while most of it was handwork when I needed a machine I went for my Grannie's old 15 clone that is a handcrank. Easiest zipper I have ever done. If I need decorative stitches I use my Singer 503 that has a full set of cams. :teehee: Does this make me one of the ones biased towards old machines?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm a Janome fan, but if you want to spend less than $200.00 look seriously at the Brother 6000i. I love this little machine, but must confess I haven't put a lot of hours on it yet as I've only had it for 6 months. It is lightweight, quiet, and has tons of features for the price. You can find it on Amazon for $139.00, much lower than JoAnn's price. 

If you want something in the $300-400 range, then stick with a Janome. I have the Janome 2008HT (similar to the DC1050) and have been very happy with it for the past 5 years. 

I also have a vintage Singer 15-91 and Featherweight, plus a Brother PQ1500S for quilting, but if someone is looking for a cheap new "do-it-all" machine, the two above would be my recommendation. But don't buy at JoAnns -- the prices on that website are higher than you'd get at Amazon or some other on-line places.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This board only seems to have a bias to old machines because I'm addicted to them and post about mine ALL THE TIME LOL!!!

I can't give advice on new machines, I don't own any (except the long arm). However when I was looking this spring, I didn't find anything that I thought would work for me that was under $3,000. And since my 30 year old machine (which cost over $1,000 back then) still does what I want it to do, and I've no interest in embroidery at this time.

So like others have said, a lot depends on what you hope to do - and what your budget is. The problem with many vintage machines, unless you can get them up and running, it can cost a nice chunk of change to have someone do it for you. I've also run into several sewing repair guys that don't really know or care to fix the older machines, and they don't do it correctly. In fact, I've bought several because " the guy at the shop said it couldn't be fixed" and my DH has them up and running, but it may take 10-20 hours of cleaning and oiling to get all the crud removed. 

So it's not that they can't be fixed - only that they can't be fixed economically if you have to pay someone for their labor.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That's very true, Macybaby. If my DH couldn't repair the machines, I would have problems finding someone knowledgeable to do it at a reasonable cost. The only machine that needed much was one of the Bernina 730's that we bought for $75.00. 

One of the local quilting stores is advertizing financing for the new Bernina's on TV. I can't even imagine spending that much money on a machine! I do have a Janome 300e embroidery machine, I would not want a combination machine, I like to be able have the embroidery machine running while I sew.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Share pics of your machines PLEASE!!I have a Necci in the building..anyone ever hear of those?

I believe there is a sewing shop in town,if not there is one about 30 mins away and DH said he saw some nice machines in their window!!

A friend of mine's husband has an old treadle singer that he got at a flea market for $20!!!soooo jealous!I'll check craigslist and check with the stores I mentioned!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not necessarilly a bias toward vintage machines. But, if you are going to spend less than $300 on a machine that you intend to use a lot, your better off getting a vintage, pre 1970. If you want a modern one with the bells and whistles, you need to drop some bucks. A used, not vintage, machine will cost half of what the same machine would cost new.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

what's the opinion on sears kenmore?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Share pics of your machines PLEASE!!


Well, if I must... 









This is me at Quilt Camp last fall, with my portable machine Bess...a 1917(?) aluminum 99K .









This is one of my treadles. (The one I don't use very often, actually, as it's a Singer and I like treadling on my Free better)

And I can't find a picture of Alice, my daily workhorse. She's a 1941 15-91 that I use 95% of the time...



> I have a Necci in the building..anyone ever hear of those?


Of course. 
How does she sew?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would have a Kenmore if the serial number starts with 385 (Janome made), but otherwise I would not want one.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

ErinP said:


> Well, if I must...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,we packed it around for several years and I've never tried it.It's been through a couple moves so the outside of the cabinet is tearing up now.It needs a cord/pedal and no one I've asked seems to know anything about them..only paid $5 for it.

drooling over your singer!it's like the one my friend"s husband has!


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

this

this

this

opinions?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What do you expect to do with the machine? Just straight stitching such as piecing quilts or garment construction where zigzag is very helpful? How much do you want to spend? How much work are you willing to put into a used machine (or $$ to a repair shop)? You first asked for feedback on new sewing machines in the JoAnn's ad, now you are looking at various styles of vintage. 

My recommendation is to first decide what you want in a machine and how much you can spend. Then decide if you want new or used. Then I think folks here can give suggestions in a more sensible way.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd already have that first one home!

That is a Singer 500 series - also called the Rocketeer. I'd love to find one, and at $40 that would be no-brainer. 

The middle one, well, Kenmore does not make my heart sing

The last one, I'd pass - I'm not a fan of the 66's unless they are quite a bit older. And maybe it's because I've ended up with way too many of them while acquiring cabinets.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> My recommendation is to first decide what you want in a machine and how much you can spend. Then decide if you want new or used. Then I think folks here can give suggestions in a more sensible way.


Completely agree. 
I like a solid straight-stitch machine because 99% of my sewing is quilting.
However, if you're going to want a few stitches, you'll want a newer machine that has cams or stitch selector...


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know a ton about machines,my husband knows more!!lol so I guess I'm just open to suggestions.I was going to go with JoAnn's because they were affordable but if their machines are junk well..I don't want that. and I don't plan to do heavy duty sewing but DH does repair his jeans..


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

then that Rocketeer would be wonderful! I have a 503 and it sews thru anything! 
Amazingly everyone says you can't fmq on one because the feed dogs don't drop BUT it's the only machine I've ever been able to fmq on.......


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

OHmama said:


> what's the opinion on sears kenmore?


I have two Sears Kenmore, both with serial numbers beginning with 385. My older one I bought used. It's my standby. I'm happy with both. I guess I'd really be happier with a better buttonhole, but for the sewing I do they do what I need done.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

ginnie5 said:


> then that Rocketeer would be wonderful! I have a 503 and it sews thru anything!
> Amazingly everyone says you can't fmq on one because the feed dogs don't drop BUT it's the only machine I've ever been able to fmq on.......


which one is a rocketeer?lol 

anybody know about this brand?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The Rocketeer is the first beige Singer you posted the link to. These are great machines, much better than a cheapie from a big box store.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, a White was one of the standard treadles, back in the day. 
Were I you, I'd get an electric for my first machine, though. Treadles are fun, but I'm not sure I'd want to self-learn on one...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

go with the Rocketeer. It will last forever too. 
White handwheels turn differently. I have a White treadle and it confuses the daylights out of me because it turns different.......I am a creature of habit I guess.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you would be happy with the Rocketeer. The fact that it comes in a cabinet really seals the deal. When not in use you have a little table. It should do everything you'll need. After a while you'll have a better idea if it doesn't do enough, at which time you can pick up a dedicated embroidery machine (if you want to do embroidery), or a dedicated serger.

I really mean it. Call this person up. If you don't know anything about sewing machines it would be worth it to have a service person service it. They will oil it, clean the insides, and make sure it all works well. You will still spend less than buying the machines at Joann's.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

definately goto your local sewing machine dealer. i almost went and purchased a new baby lock... needing to drive 4 hrs for it one way, when on a whim, i called my local dealer (90 mins away) and asked about the going rate of said new machine.... 

well... turns out she had the same machine on trade in, had very few stitches on it (it was embroidery and sewing machine) and she was selling it for what she gave the lady trade in... I spent $600 on the machine and she tossed in a few extras (some bobbins, bobbin thread and some needles) and took the time to show me how things work and what not to do. I probly spent an hour or more in her shop. new.... it was a $1400 machine. 

I have since upgraded to a newer dual machine as well as a 6 needle. I was having some issues with my 6 needle and hauled in in one day for help. it took about 30 mins to figgure out the problem (had to order new hoop as ones i had were well used and bent) and she replaced the threader that had just broken a couple days before. she did not charge me for her time, only the parts. 

I can call her up when i have an issue and most times she can fix it over the phone. 

i just know there are other great dealers out there. I have encouraged others to visit not only her but our local Viking dealer too.


----------

